# FBAR question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

my wife is a nra but has a ssn.She had an account for 8 months.Its in her name only I can't sign or do anything with it.Does she have to do an FBAr?

Thanks


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

No, she does not.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

No she does not, and if your name is not on the account, then neither do you.


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks


----------

